# Honda Accord Radio Removal



## Skeeter330

Hello - I can't get detailed directions to remove my Accord Radio. I drained my battery and now I need to retrieve the S/N so I can get the security code from the Honda dealer who claims they gave me a card with the code on it when I bought the car. (They didn't). They want $98 to remove the radio, find the S/N, and then charge me labor on top of it.....if I can just get the radio out myself - without having to pay for instructions, that would be ideal.....If anyone can help, you will have my eternal gratitude.


----------



## superflysmith

Try this link.

edit: I just read part of it and it says you need the code. :sayno:

edit: Here's another link that claims they can email you the code for $24. I would be hesitant to do this but I thought I'd pass this on to you.


----------



## bruiser

Look here: www.installdr.com No need to pay for instructions.


----------



## silentabe939

thanks bruiser! Install Doctor was a great help. gonna fix my radio this weekend


----------



## jinkx268

Thanks bruiser!!! I used install doctor!!!! It told me everything that i need to know!!


----------

